# Porterhouse Steaks



## oompappy (Jul 20, 2005)

There have been a couple of posts about steak recently so i figured I'd post my simple no-nonsense approach to steak.
I season with only salt & pepper.
Sear directly over hot coals the entire cook time (lid closed). 
Flip only once and give steak a splash of beer after the flip.
On Porterhouse I position the tenderloin part away from the hottest 
coals which gives me a perfect medium strip and a medium rare filet.
Here's some pics.....

The Ingredients
Grillin'
The Salad
Help Yourself
My Plate


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 20, 2005)

very nice ! I was going to say the sameting as susan z but she beat me to it.

Thanks for shareing,
Missing Link.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 20, 2005)

I said Simple & No-Nonsense!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Nice!   But you don't rotate your steaks to get that handsome crosshatch of grill marks that are the mark of a master griller (according to Raichlen).  [-X
> 
> Seriously, looks great tho!



Susan, Susan, Susan......................cross hatched steaks do not taste any bettet than a typically seared steak does, just looks a little prettier.  Same goes true for an unbrined pre-frozen turkey vs. a fresh brined turkey.  Uh Oh, did I say that??? :taunt:

BTW, Pappy beautiful food and pic's as usual!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey Oompapy...
Your bacon turned orange.   
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 20, 2005)

moving to grilling section


----------



## john pen (Jul 21, 2005)

my home made grill utilizes a x pattern for the grill...no turning to get the scoring !!!


----------

